# Test breeding



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Im experimenting a new way of breeding
Using water from my pond 
Filter it with a bottle n mush net tie on top
Took me 15 minute to get 4 gallon
Hope this work
Releasing the pair tomorrow
They been conditioning for two week
Diet tubflix worm
Mosqito Larvae 
Chop uncook shrimp
Yeah I have them cup up for the past 2 day
Plant
Floating heart
Frogbit
Water sprite
Hyacinth
anacharis


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Natural water should make fry stronger. Care full of parasites though - filters often can't keep them out.

Good luck.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Please keep us posted. I'd like to see what results you have.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

This sounds amazing, good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes I will


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really interested to see how this works for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Breeding in pond water like that worked very well for me my major problem was dragon fly larva eating my fry. I left daddy in and he ate most of them but one larva can do a spawn a lot of harm.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong using brackish water, but I would check the chemistry for high nitrates. No sense starting at the wrong end of the scale. I create my own aged brackish water in a 50 gallon plastic trash can with Indian almond leaves and conditioner.

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

The pair just breed
Yeah forgot to mention that I don't have a heater in the tank
Breeding blind on the temp
Have three extra but want to do it as nature as possible
The day temp is above 90 n at night it's in the high 60
Yeah my pond is all plant n no fish


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Creat said:


> Breeding in pond water like that worked very well for me my major problem was dragon fly larva eating my fry. I left daddy in and he ate most of them but one larva can do a spawn a lot of harm.


Survival of the fittest, I guess.

I would NOT be able to put my babies into pond water... I'm too much of a germ freak. "HE'S GOING TO BE EATEN ALIVE BY THE PLAGUE GERMS THAT I JUST _KNOW_ ARE IN THAT WATER!" ... Though, it actually sounds like it's much better for them then being raised in unnatural water.  Your fry probably won't get sick as often as adults.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Fail spawn

Small amount of water change to much
I think the temp went up to high n cook the egg
Going to try again but inside this time


----------

